# Efest IMR 18500 3.7V help



## Mario (12/3/15)

Hi all
Can i run the above battery on a Marquis RDA using a Sir Lancelot ?
Coil build is set @ 0.5 ohms (dual)

sorry its 15A

just for safety reasons

@Alex
@Rob Fisher
@Andre
@Silver 
Peace


----------



## RoSsIkId (12/3/15)

On a fully charged battery 3.7V you will be running 7.5A on the 0.5ohm coil.

Work on a 10% safety gap.

So you are good to go. If it does start to make fizzle noises. Through at someone you dont like and duck

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Mario (12/3/15)

RoSsIkId said:


> On a fully charged battery 3.7V you will be running 7.5A on the 0.5ohm coil.
> 
> Work on a 10% safety gap.
> 
> So you are good to go. If it does start to make fizzle noises. Through at someone you dont like and duck


lol I have x2 of these batteries that i have never used yet..so they just sitting here doing nothing lol


----------



## RoSsIkId (12/3/15)

I have 4 of them that i run in the reo. I get about 3.5 ml of vaping on a .8ohm coil

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## stevie g (12/3/15)

go to steam engine and select that battery and your ohms the website will spit out everything you want to know.


----------



## stevie g (12/3/15)

http://www.steam-engine.org/batt.asp

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## stevie g (12/3/15)

I just checked and your battery can go even lower.


----------



## RoSsIkId (12/3/15)

Im downloading the app now if i can find it


----------



## stevie g (12/3/15)

it's great hey


----------



## Andre (12/3/15)

RoSsIkId said:


> On a fully charged battery 3.7V you will be running 7.5A on the 0.5ohm coil.
> 
> Work on a 10% safety gap.
> 
> So you are good to go. If it does start to make fizzle noises. Through at someone you dont like and duck


Is a fully charged battery not 4.2V?

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Andre (12/3/15)

Mario said:


> Hi all
> Can i run the above battery on a Marquis RDA using a Sir Lancelot ?
> Coil build is set @ 0.5 ohms (dual)
> 
> ...


Yip, you should be good to go.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## RoSsIkId (12/3/15)

Andre said:


> Is a fully charged battery not 4.2V?



I also thought so. But why does the battery say 3.7V


----------



## Rob Fisher (12/3/15)

Andre said:


> Yip, you should be good to go.



What @Andre said.


----------



## drew (12/3/15)

RoSsIkId said:


> I also thought so. But why does the battery say 3.7V



3.7v is the average voltage across the discharge curve. Full will be 4.2V and dead at 3.0V.


----------



## Andre (12/3/15)

RoSsIkId said:


> I also thought so. But why does the battery say 3.7V


That is the nominal voltage.


----------



## stevie g (12/3/15)

it is generally the voltage output from a full charge while under load... I think.


----------



## Andre (12/3/15)

From http://batteryuniversity.com/learn/article/confusion_with_voltages

*Lithium-ion*
_The nominal voltage of lithium-ion is 3.60V/cell and represents three nickel-based batteries connected in series (3 x 1.20V = 3.60V). Some cell manufacturers mark their Li-ion as 3.70V/cell or higher. This offers a marketing advantage because the higher voltage boosts the watt-hours on paper (voltage times current equals watts). The 3.70V/cell rating also creates unfamiliar references of 11.1V and 14.8V when connecting three and four cells in series rather than the more familiar 10.80V and 14.40V respectively. Equipment manufacturers adhere to the nominal cell voltage of 3.60V for most Li-ion systems.

How did this higher voltage creep in? The cell manufacturer plots the voltage of a fully charged cell that measures 4.20V, discharges it at 0.5C to 3.00V and takes the mid-way point. For Li-cobalt the mid-way point is about 3.60V. The same scan done on Li-manganese with a lower internal resistance gives an average voltage of about 3.70V. It should be noted that the higher voltage is arbitrary and does not affect the operation of the portable devices or the setting of the charger._

Reactions: Informative 3


----------



## Alex (12/3/15)

Yeah @Mario, you won't have a problem, just always double check the atomizer on the coil meter after juicing it up etc. But at 0.5 there won't be a problem.


----------



## Mario (13/3/15)

sweet thanks for info boyz.....just had my 1st vape on the Marquis rda sitting on the Sir Lancelot (18500 battery).....im in flavour heaven baby
Thanks @Sir Vape

Reactions: Like 2


----------

